# Laser Forum Posting Guidelines and Announcements --- READ FIRST !!!



## Kiessling

*The Laser forum is provided for the unique aspect of lasers. While having some similarities to other portable lights, it's unique aspects require consideration of hazard and safety in use, and involves legal consideration in application and construction. Different countries may legislate or regulate them differently. In the U.S.A., they are regulated by a regulatory agency. As is the case in regulation vs legislation, the authorized organization responsible may respond to what they view as a need quicker, and more encompassing than specific individual party responsibility of targeted legislation. In other words, regulation reaches not only the specifically guilty, but also enabling parties and agencies. For this reason, the forum may rely more heavily on improvisation of what's permitted or not permitted than the forums that are more heavily rule based, rather than committee opinion (the committee of course are the moderators and administrators).

This forum should permit not only the advantages of a dedicated forum, but also the ability for administration to oversee the activities. Please enjoy the forum, but use it wisely and safely keeping in mind that you don't know who is monitoring these forums and what information they may be gathering about you and/or your activities. It is best to assume that authorities (Homeland Security, etc) are watching... and taking notes.

The owner and adminstration of CPF will not be responsible or liable for any damage or injury done to property or person due to information posted in this forum. The owner and administration reserve the right to edit and/or delete any and all posts without notice or explaination. The discussion and/or promotion of any illegal activities in this forum will not be allowed. Moderating of this will be done on the side of caution and not necessarily by law. Members who repeatedly violate these rules risk permanent removal from the forums.

You remain solely responsible for the content of your messages, and your participation in these forums indicates your agreement to indemnify and hold CandlePowerForums, the Administrators and ownership of this bulletin board harmless with respect to any claim based upon transmission of your message(s). We reserve the right to reveal your identity (or whatever information we possess) in the event of a complaint or legal action arising from any message posted by you.



*A note about posting pictures in the context of this disclaimer: no pics of >5mW lasers used outside and/or in public will be tolerated on CPF. The same is true for discussion about such activity or any other usage of lasers that might be illegal or in a grey area.

bernhard


----------



## Kiessling

Hi guys.

After some discussion about referral codes in siglines and posts we have reached a consensus:

From now on such referral codes are considered SPAM on CPF. We would like you to remove such codes from your siglines and avoid them in your posts also, especially when making money from them is the only purpose of the post.

Now ... one could ask if there is a difference between a lot of members plugging their favourite dealer in their siglines and those referral codes. Yes, there is. Referral codes are undesirable, and more than simply plugging a dealer. They allow the referring member to make money or get a discount and are thus motivated differently than plugging your favourite dealer.

You have 24 hours to remove such codes from your siglines. After that deadline, your siglines will be edited by us, but no other action taken unless a member deliberatly tries to act in violation of this announcement.

Thank you.

bernhard


P.S.: this is applies to all such referral systems and not only to Wicked Lasers, although this specific system was the stimulus to act upon it now.


----------



## Kiessling

In the recent weeks and months the problems of this forum have gotten out of hand, or nearly so. The most problematic issues, but certainly not all of them, are the following:

"War-mongering" by manufacturers and fans of certain manufacturers. Wicked Lasers come to mind here, but recently, others have joined the club. CPF is not the place for such activity.

Intrigue and agendas bogging down worthy discussion to a point that any thread can be hit by armageddon, not only those that start their life as trainwrecks from the beginning. Underlying and open hostilities between certain members are a key point to this problem. CPF will not tolerate such behaviour in any forum, the laser forum is no exception here.

Banned members and manufacturers re-registering under different user-names continuing their crusade. Forbidden on CPF.

Hidden agents of manufacturers or double identities plugging their products and influencing other members and their opinions from the shadows.

Accusations of the above two points floating around in the open and behind the scenes.

The discussion about the legality of high powered lasers that is being driven ad absurdum. A worthwhile topic normally, but perverted and influenced by all the above points and thus distorted and useless.

Bad manners and juvenile behaviour of some members.

Etc. ...



This current situation is intolerable and does not comply with CPF standards and common sense as well as generally acceptable human behaviour including the Golden Rule (following Mr. Kant).

One option would be to close this sub-forum for good as it currently seems that the laser forum cannot contribute in a worthy manner to the general CPF community.
As I am the assigned moderator for this place I discussed the issue with the Boss (that would be Sasha, for all those who do not leave this sub-forum and ignore the rest of CPF) and the rest of the admin crew ... and we agreed to give it another try.

This means that moderation will once again be on the tough side and threads will be closed immediately and members banned, even without warning, should they violate CPF's core rules and especially the above mentioned points. This is true for anyone equally, no exceptions, and will be handled individually on a case by case basis by CPF staff.

For all those who wish to continue the discussion I advise reading the sticky thread about the special forum rules in this forum as well as the CPF rules section ... and I'd like you to remember what was said in this thread. Especially the point about the Golden Rule and all its implications, which are quite far reaching.

To all those who have nothing to do with the current crisis and suffer as much as I do from the behaviour of some offenders I would like to apologize for the inconvienience and generally bad atmosphere in this sub-forum. We hope to be able to correct it in the near future, one way or the other.

bernhard


----------



## Kiessling

In order to reduce the number of sticky threads cluttering up the forum pages this thread will be used for all announcements and posting guidelines for the Laser Forum from now on. Please check back when you see a new post appearing. 
Thank you.
bernhard


----------

